# Worst Movie Death Scene Ever -- Ha ha!



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Really bad!!!!! (or should I say GOOD!!)








Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's why its one to the head and two to the chest.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, so realistic.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Terrifically bad.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

dang. I thought the first 25seconds were pretty bad, but then it just kept going.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Man, that's not even up to B grade. Where on earth did you find such a cinematic disaster like that? Looks like a bad South American flick. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh a bunch of bovine scat. My bad, a Turkish delight.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

she needs to practice humane kill shots to the head . . .


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am amazed that the director and editor of that movie could watch that and say, oh yeah! That's good quality there! I want my name attached to that FOREVER.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

that is a winner! lol I remember years ago a major studio did a movie called 'The Fantastic Four' from the same comic book name. the head of the studio saw it and was so mad he had the film put into the vault and it was never released! This was before CGI.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

rapidray said:


> that is a winner! lol I remember years ago a major studio did a movie called 'The Fantastic Four' from the same comic book name. the head of the studio saw it and was so mad he had the film put into the vault and it was never released! This was before CGI.


.

.

i know exactly what movie your talking about. over the years theres been copies of it sold at comic book conventions . it was years before the current F4 movies .


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

that was amazing


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:stupidcomp:


----------



## mopep (Mar 13, 2012)

look like a great movie


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That was pretty horrific. I honestly thought that it was going to be Miranda Tate's death in the new batman movie though. That was a terrible acting job.


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

Seriously???? :slap:

What the heck was that??

She needs more :target: practice..


----------

